# How Can I add a Boost in to a design?



## Travis (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi! I wanna add a boost knob in a overdrive but It must work only if I turn up the knob

For example, If the knob is at "0" the overdrive sound as if I had nothing connected afterwards. And If I turn up the knob the overdrive sound get louder.

Similar to the snouse black box concept.

Some ideas or help?

Thanks guys


----------



## temol (Feb 23, 2022)

boost knob or boost with a knob?


----------



## Dan M (Feb 23, 2022)

Put the boost on its own foot switch and then do this:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/combining-two-effects-in-one-enclosure.282/post-1461


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 23, 2022)

You could replace the boost knob by a blend circuit where the Boost is in the Send/Return, and replace the boost pot by a trimmer. This way you could get from dry to wherever you set the boost at max on the blend knob.


----------



## Travis (Feb 23, 2022)

I think I didnt explain it properly.

I wanna add an extra pot to my pedal, this pot must be a boost. If it is at zero the pedal sound without the booster and If I turn it up the original pedal sound gets louder. It´s just add a extra pot after the circuit I think


----------



## Travis (Feb 23, 2022)

temol said:


> boost knob or boost with a knob?


boost knob. (like snouse blackbox boost knob)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2022)

IMO I would add a LPB-1 right after the main circuit and put a resistor between lug 1 and ground of the boost pot. You'll probably need to experiment with a breadboard or some stripboard to find the value that would work. Off the top of my head maybe 1k. It would meet your criteria here and won't take up much more real estate in the enclosure.


----------



## temol (Feb 23, 2022)

You can put a resistor or a trimmer between the pot and GND. With a trimmer you can always adjsut your initial signal level.


----------



## Dan M (Feb 23, 2022)

Travis said:


> I think I didnt explain it properly.
> 
> I wanna add an extra pot to my pedal, this pot must be a boost. If it is at zero the pedal sound without the booster and If I turn it up the original pedal sound gets louder. It´s just add a extra pot after the circuit I think


Adding a pot does not provide boost.  You need a boost circuit.  Reading the Snouse information, there is a pre-gain boost circuit that is selected ON/OFF with an internal dip switch and then controlled with the boost knob.


----------



## Travis (Feb 23, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Adding a pot does not provide boost.  You need a boost circuit.  Reading the Snouse information, there is a pre-gain boost circuit that is selected ON/OFF with an internal dip switch and then controlled with the boost knob.


Yes, I know I must add a boost circuit. I will try with breadboard!!


----------



## spi (Feb 23, 2022)

Use something like this:
Stage 3 Booster - The Ultimate #1 Boost / Buffer - GuitarPCB


----------



## mdc (Feb 23, 2022)

If you're using a simple boost circuit like this LBP-1, you'll need to replace the connection from lug 1 of the 'boost' knob to ground with either a trim pot or a resistor; otherwise, when you have the boost fully CCW you'll have no output. A trim pot would be easier to tune.


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Feb 23, 2022)

I like using these to add a boost pot to another build: https://oshpark.com/shared_projects/nsJTeQK0. They're tiny and easy, but FYI they are LOUD.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 24, 2022)

My first comment was to tack on a LPB-1 with an addition resistor to ground out of lug 1. I actually put this on a breadboard (very simple) and found that I pretty much had unity gain when I had a 10k resistor put in there and the BOOST knob dialed all the way down.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 24, 2022)

Travis said:


> Hi! I wanna add a boost knob in a overdrive but It must work only if I turn up the knob
> 
> For example, If the knob is at "0" the overdrive sound as if I had nothing connected afterwards. And If I turn up the knob the overdrive sound get louder.


Can we see the schematic of your overdrive circuit?


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Can we see the schematic of your overdrive circuit?


Blue Breaker pcb


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 26, 2022)

Have you looked at the Pro-10?  You could easily add variable gain to the last stage, or simply install two volume controls.


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Have you looked at the Pro-10?  You could easily add variable gain to the last stage, or simply install two volume controls.


I Will take a look, could be posible with Glory Hole too?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 26, 2022)

Sure.  It's possible with any pedal.


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sure.  It's possible with any pedal.


Nice, I must learn about that. I Will experiment


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 26, 2022)

I just peeked at the Gloryhole (ok, you can stop snickering now).  It already has a booster at the output.  One could replace R17 with a C10K pot.  If necessary, a small series resistor (470Ω maybe) could be used to limit the max gain.

BTW, some people fiddle C8 & C10 to adjust the brightness.  R14 doesn't do anything.


----------



## Travis (Feb 27, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I just peeked at the Gloryhole (ok, you can stop snickering now).  It already has a booster at the output.  One could replace R17 with a C10K pot.  If necessary, a small series resistor (470Ω maybe) could be used to limit the max gain.
> 
> BTW, some people fiddle C8 & C10 to adjust the brightness.  R14 doesn't do anything.


Just amazing.

Thanks again master of gloryholes


----------



## swelchy (Mar 1, 2022)

PangeaDestructor said:


> I like using these to add a boost pot to another build: https://oshpark.com/shared_projects/nsJTeQK0. They're tiny and easy, but FYI they are LOUD.


great minds think alike... I ordered 24 of those because they were cheap and that's exactly what I have in mind for them.. to add to a circuit for a boost.. literally the footprint of the potentiometer


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 1, 2022)

Doesn't get much more simple than that.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 1, 2022)

If you just want to Boost a circuit that is in need of a simple resistor swap & space permits,
This is a handy tool, lets you adjust to where you want:








						Trimmit! - PedalPCB.com
					

Trim pot adapter




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

